# NEED Help



## jtharmon (Dec 29, 2010)

I currently live in SC upstate, i have a job offer in Pensacola. I love the water and love to offshore fish, Pay would be really good, about double what i made last year.

My question, if looking in the 300k +/- 25k range home, could i find something in a descent area and nice home, and maybe a community dock or private dock?

What cost should i expect to be much higher, i know it seems property tax is ridiculous but no income tax!!! Where i think i pay 7% now

How is the fishing now, i may have to rent until i sell here, would it be worth it to rent waterfront condo/or home this time of year. I love to king fish. 

What areas should i stay away from and which ones to look in?

ANYONE HAVE A PLACE THEY COULD RENT? CHEAP $500+/- anything in a nicer area, doesn't have to be water front

Thanks

John


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jtharmon said:


> I currently live in SC upstate, i have a job offer in Pensacola. I love the water and love to offshore fish, Pay would be really good, about double what i made last year.
> 
> My question, if looking in the 300k +/- 25k range home, could i find something in a descent area and nice home, and maybe a community dock or private dock?
> 
> ...


 
John, Welcome to Pensacola! seems you have the right plan. Yes there are a few deals out there with water front/access. All you have to do is look for them. drop me a PM with your email, and I can assist. Or drop me a phone call.

Fishing this time of year is great for reds and other fish. Kings have mostly moved out, but will be back in the spring.

hope to meet you soon.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

www.pensacolamls.com Should be able to find the home you want there. Once you find the one you want, have Jim check it out for ya.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Call Jim.
Realtor on the forum.
He will set you up right with your needs.


----------

